# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  Trouver l'adresse IP firewall

## cemFw

Bonjour, 

Ma question concerne le scannage d'un firewall externe. Mon but de scanner avec nmap ou nessus le firewall d'une autre socit. Je tiens  prciser que c'est pour le travail. 

Leur site Internet qui est hberg chez un provider. Impossible donc de faire un tracert par ex. 

Comment puis-je connaitre l'adresse IP du firewall de leur rseau (connexion externe par VPN). Par contre ils ont le port https qui est ouvert. Je suis plus dans le dev. si vous pouviez m'aider sur ce point...  ::roll::  

Merci d'avance.

----------


## pi-2r

-1er: il faut etre sous linux pour pouvoir faire a.
-2me: tu n'utilise pas les bons outils.
-3me: cela est considr comme une tantative de piratage (cf: voire rglement du forum)



> Je tiens  prciser que c'est pour le travail.


-4me: le motif n'est pas trs convaincant

----------


## matrix788

> -1er: il faut etre sous linux pour pouvoir faire a.
> -2me: tu n'utilise pas les bons outils.
> -3me: cela est considr comme une tantative de piratage (cf: voire rglement du forum)
> 
> -4me: le motif n'est pas trs convaincant


1er : pas oblig, les root kits, ou mulation peuvent complter le travail
2,3,4 emes : +1, surtout le 3, d'o impossibilit de connatre els infos de l'autre ct si le frirewall est sous les aisselles d'un bon admin.
5 : si tu connais al socit, et que c'est pour le boulot : appelles-les, et mets toi en relation avec l'dmin, cela vitera des pbs avec tes responsables.

cdlt,

----------


## pi-2r

> 1er : pas oblig, les root kits, ou mulation peuvent complter le travail


C'est vrai, mais les testes ainsi que les attaques se font le plus souvents depuis linux.

----------


## _solo

> -1er: il faut etre sous linux pour pouvoir faire a.





> 1er : pas oblig, les root kits, ou mulation peuvent complter le travail


l'un comme l'autre faut il s'agit ici d'un simple scan (au passage le rootkit c'est le vaisseaux inter-galactic_de_la_mort avec le supra_tetra laser-qui-chauffe-et-tue-tout pour tuer une mouche ).

rien de mieux que d'etre sous windows pour attaquer un autre windows et inversement pour les autres O.S. et ce meme si linux est considere comme LA plateforme de refenrence en ce qui concerne les pen-tests (penetration-testing ).

pour ce qui concerne ton soucis 

```
tcptraceroute www.monsiteoueb.fr 80
```

donc faut avoir tcptraceroute ( -->google ) et faire un tcp traceroute sur le port 80 car rare sont les routeur firewall qui filtre les paquets tcp ( a moins de faire de l'analyse differentiel mais vu la difficulte/m*rde a deployer , ca passera comme un simple paquets 'normal' )

----------


## matrix788

> rien de mieux que d'etre sous windows pour attaquer un autre windows et inversement pour les autres O.S. et ce meme si linux est considere comme LA plateforme de refenrence en ce qui concerne les pen-tests (penetration-testing ).



En question de curiosit, non sans valeur, j'aimerais bien savoir sur quoi tu te bases pour affirmer cela ? ::roll::  

Ensuite, pour l'outil freeware, c'est vrai que cela est plus intressant que le modest tracert, toutefois rappelons-le : 




> tcptraceroute is able to bypass *the most common* firewall filters.


C'est pas moi qui le dit ... ::mrgreen::

----------


## _solo

> En question de curiosit, non sans valeur, j'aimerais bien savoir sur quoi tu te bases pour affirmer cela ?


 -Pour des raisons professionnel je doit depuis quelques temps effectuer des pen-tests , pas tres poussez sauf sur les plateformes windows (car pour nous pas possible de vraiment maitrisez ce qui ce passe sur cet O.S. sous entendu le fonctionnement interne ) , eh ben je me suis rendu compte que il vaut mieux etre sous windows pour tester un windows .

-Et Linux est considere comme LA plaforme de reference car les outils disponiblent sous linux sont nettement plus 'puissant' que les machins sous windows ( et ca meme si la plupart des outils existant sous linux ont ete portee sous win32 ).

--edit: il existe aussi d'autre variantes utilisants d'autres protocol -->google  ::roll::

----------


## cemFw

Messieurs, je travaille avec windows et malheuresement cette commande est invaldie: tcptraceroute www.monsiteoueb.fr 80

de quelle autre possiblit est-ce que je dispose pour pouvoir scanner le firewall.

Les administrateurs sont au courant que je vais faire des scannages.

----------


## matrix788

> Messieurs, je travaille avec windows et malheuresement cette commande est invaldie: tcptraceroute www.monsiteoueb.fr 80
> 
> de quelle autre possiblit est-ce que je dispose pour pouvoir scanner le firewall.
> 
> Les administrateurs sont au courant que je vais faire des scannages.


tu ne l'as pas nativement sous windows, c'est une amliorations des fonctions de base.. 

tlcharge, regarde sur google...
++

----------


## cemFw

Merci pour la rponse je vais de suite tlcharger..

Si le firewall de l'entreprise que je veux atteindre hberge son site chez un provider et que je fait tcptraceroute www.monsiteoueb.fr 80, c'est les serveurs du provider que je trouver non?

Ce qui m'intresse c'est de pouvoir atteindre le rseau de l'entreprise..

si je suis  ct, il faut juste m'clairer stp...  ::lol::

----------


## _solo

> Ce qui m'intresse c'est de pouvoir atteindre le rseau de l'entreprise..


 au vu de tes precedents posts je dirais : apprend deja a utiliser correctement ton O.S. avant d'essayer de scanner quoi que ce soit et d'atteindre quoi que ce soit , sa demande plus qu'un simple telechargement ce que tu veut faire .

ps : tu es a quelques annees lumieres de ce que tu cherche a faire .

----------


## Skyounet

Quel est le rapport entre le site Internet heberg chez un provider et le firewall de leur entreprise.

Moi je dirais aucun...

Tu ne trouvera jamais l'IP du firewall via le site Internet, sauf si ce dernier est heberg sur leur serveur d'entreprise (donc derriere le firewall) mais c'est pas le cas. Donc...

----------


## TheoBenson

Par default la politique de securit adopt par un firewall c'est d'etre invisible contre les ping etjouant le role d'une paroie contre un certain type d'intrusion, 

en general les site web professionel, se trouve dans une DMZ donc meme si t'arrive a connaitre le site et/ou le firewall, sa ne t'amera null part, me meilleur moyen est d'avoir l'autorisation formel d'une responsable de l'entreprise pour effectu un scan ip, sinon je croie que c'est considr comme une tentative de piratage! ::?:

----------


## _solo

Trouver le firewall permet faire du firewalk ( etablir les regles du firewall pour le bypasser ) mais la on est deja hors sujet par rapport au debut du topic  ::?:

----------


## baali_hacene

trouver l'@ip du firewall c'est toujour facile, en plus les nouvelles gnration des firewall adaptent les IPS (intrusion Prevention sys) ce qui rend le firewall pratiquement indtectable.
il y a des outils sous linux (hping et tcpdump) qui permettent de dtecter les firewall et leur adresses (regarde sur google: pen test).

----------

